# Burke 3/15



## St. Bear (Mar 15, 2014)

So I guess the 10min guarantee isn't a thing anymore?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2014)

Ha! You took that picture just as I got in line for my first run this morning. I'm on the far left in the blue jacket. That's the longest line I've seen there. It moved through pretty quick so you get to the top in 18 minutes (10 minutes line + 8 minute lift ride). Which is the equivalent of a five minute lift line for the old Willoughby quad (5 minute line+13 minute lift ride)


----------



## abc (Mar 15, 2014)

I can't be sure. But one of those red jacket on the single's line could be me! 

I love that view, with the (Franconia?) Notch in the distance!


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 15, 2014)

abc said:


> I can't be sure. But one of those red jacket on the single's line could be me!
> 
> I love that view, with the (Franconia?) Notch in the distance!


Mt Pisgah, Lake Willoughby


----------



## abc (Mar 15, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Mt Pisgah, Lake Willoughby


And that big gap in the ridge line on the left?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2014)

That is Willoughby Gap. Franconia Notch is the completely other direction and can be seen from the fire tower on top of Burke.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, what a day, I'm spent. Quite the variety of weather and snow conditions throughout the day. I decided to bag Smuggs tomorrow and head home. In Oneonta now, needed a break, 311 miles of driving since last chair, 60 more to go. Sorry I didn't check my texts, from_the_NEK, I was amazed at how popular bright blue jackets are these days. St bear, we could've had a little AZ Summit at Burke today. What an awesome mountain! Even better with the new quad, it's fast, maybe too fast, at least you got a nice rest on the old one. So glad I finally made it back to Burke,stellar conditions to boot.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow.  Biggest line in a long time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2014)

looking good.

I'll be up there late morning on Monday.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> So I guess the 10min guarantee isn't a thing anymore?



Yeah..it's always amazing to see long lines at terrific mountains, with new snow and passes/tickets below Dubai's, ummm..SL's prices....


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2014)

Everyone in line was saying its the biggest line they've ever seen there. Figures, since part of my reason for going there was because I thought Cannon would be mobbed.

Lots of foreigners too. Which is good, but Burke is an interesting choice for someone coming from overseas.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Everyone in line was saying its the biggest line they've ever seen there. Figures, since part of my reason for going there was because I thought Cannon would be mobbed.
> 
> Lots of foreigners too. Which is good, but Burke is an interesting choice for someone coming from overseas.



Thank God for single lines, never waited too long. It was much worse at Jay on Friday, the Jet triple was down all morning, then it was open long enough for me to get over there, then closed again, had to schlep back to the Bonnie, then finally opened again. I made only one run on Stateside, Hanes, tons of snow there, the line was enormous when I got to the bottom.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abc (Mar 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Lots of foreigners too. Which is good, but Burke is an interesting choice for someone coming from overseas.


Where were the "foreigners" hail from? Canada?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2014)

Unless they took a ferry from Nova Scotia down to Maine, Canada isn't overseas.

I don't know where they were from, I didn't recognize the language.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I didn't recognize the language.



Scotty was there?!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty was there?!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Nah, I may not be able to understand Scotty-ese, but I can recognize it.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Mar 18, 2014)

didnt ski burke last weekend but heard from multiple sources Saturday was the busiest day people have ever seen!

 in true burke style though my friends said the trails were as usual wide open, i think people who dont ski burke that often dont realize how to access most of the trails (like the mchargs/lowerdougs/mtn marsh stuff) and stick to either upper dipper or willoughby. their loss our gain


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Unless they took a ferry from Nova Scotia down to Maine, Canada isn't overseas.
> 
> I don't know where they were from, I didn't recognize the language.


Oh they could be from Boston?


----------

